# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  زدن قید پزشکی و رفتن به سراغ علم ریاضی ؟

## khaan

سلام. من احتمالا پزشکی شهرستان سراسری روزانه میارم. علاقه زیادی به پزشکی ندارم با توجه به سنم. انتخاب خودم هم دامپزشکی بود به اصرار خواهرم و دوستانم پزشکی رو وارد کردم. دو ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی. دارم کتاب های دانشگاهی رو میخونم مبانی ریاضیات و منطق ریاضی و نظریه اعداد و ریاضی عمومی رو خوندم و به زودی سراغ توپولوژی میرم. واقعا عاشق ریاضی شدم..

خلاصه الان یه دلم میگه برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته ریاضی مخض بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم و قید پزشکی رو بزنم. شهریش هم 600-700 تومن بیشتر درنمیاد (پس از تطبیق واحدهای لیسانسم) از خانواده و اطرافیان هم کسی اطلاع نداره. 
یه دلم هم میگه همون پزشکی رو بخونم و در موازاتش کتاب های ریاضی دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنم و در آینده اگه تونستم PhD ریاضی اقدام کنم. البته در این صورت با توجه به میزان و سنگینی دروس پزشکی احتمالا ریاضی رو کنار خواهم گذاشت و تنها چیزی که میتونه روحیه علم طلبی منو راضی کنه از دست خواهم داد. 

نظر شما چیه ؟

----------


## Coyote

> سلام. من احتمالا پزشکی شهرستان سراسری روزانه میارم. علاقه زیادی به پزشکی ندارم با توجه به سنم. انتخاب خودم هم دامپزشکی بود به اصرار خواهرم و دوستانم پزشکی رو وارد کردم. دو ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی. دارم کتاب های دانشگاهی رو میخونم مبانی ریاضیات و منطق ریاضی و نظریه اعداد و ریاضی عمومی رو خوندم و به زودی سراغ توپولوژی میرم. واقعا عاشق ریاضی شدم..
> 
> خلاصه الان یه دلم میگه برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته ریاضی مخض بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم و قید پزشکی رو بزنم. شهریش هم 600-700 تومن بیشتر درنمیاد (پس از تطبیق واحدهای لیسانسم) از خانواده و اطرافیان هم کسی اطلاع نداره. 
> یه دلم هم میگه همون پزشکی رو بخونم و در موازاتش کتاب های ریاضی دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنم و در آینده اگه تونستم PhD ریاضی اقدام کنم. البته در این صورت با توجه به میزان و سنگینی دروس پزشکی احتمالا ریاضی رو کنار خواهم گذاشت و تنها چیزی که میتونه روحیه علم طلبی منو راضی کنه از دست خواهم داد. 
> 
> نظر شما چیه ؟


سلام.
قبلا هم اینقدر به ریاضیات علاقه داشتین؟

----------


## khaan

> سلام.
> قبلا هم اینقدر به ریاضیات علاقه داشتین؟


در دوره دبیرستان آره ولی دانشگاه نه.

----------


## DR.MAM

خان جان،بنظر من همون پزشکی رو ادامه بده...یه رشته یی رو ادامه بده که هم واست آینده داشته باشه و هم درامد و هم بهش علاقه داشته باشی...
پس با این حال،بهترین گزینه،همون پزشکیه

----------


## khaan

> خان جان،بنظر من همون پزشکی رو ادامه بده...یه رشته یی رو ادامه بده که هم واست آینده داشته باشه و هم درامد و هم بهش علاقه داشته باشی...
> پس با این حال،بهترین گزینه،همون پزشکیه


حق با شماست ولی نادیده گرفتن علاقه به چیزی که عاشقشم خیلی آزارم میده .

----------


## Janvaljan

دستت به ریاضی همیشه میرسه ولی اگر قید پزشکیو امروز زدی برای 
ابد دیگه باید قیدشو بزنی.
پزشکی بخون، من از تو چند سال بزرگترم اما بازم پزشکی و به علاقم 
ترجیح میدم. یعنی مجبورم ترجیح بدم.

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

بالاخره ی آدم عاقلی پیدا کردم😂👌
جدا از شوخی بنظرم دنبال ریاضیات برو ولی نه آزادش...میتونین ی سال دیگه بمونینو تو بهترین دانشگاه ایران قبول شین،ولی خیلیا مخالفت خواهند کرد و ۹۹درصد اطرافیانت باهات مخالفت میکنن چون این روزا پزشکی شدیدا رو بورسه و نمیزارنت براحتی ا دسش بدی..استاد فیزیکِ داداشم بشون گفته که بخاطر مادرم رفتم پزشکی خوندم و مدرکمو گرفتمو اومدم ب مامان دادمش و بعد رفتم سراغ علاقم و فیزیک خوندم الانم جوایز بین المللی مختلفی داره..بهرحال باید ازین علاقتون مطمئنِ مطمئن باشید و بعد شرایطو در نظر بگیرید اینکه قراره کلی مخالفت بشه با این تصمیمتون. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khaan

> دستت به ریاضی همیشه میرسه ولی اگر قید پزشکیو امروز زدی برای 
> ابد دیگه باید قیدشو بزنی.
> پزشکی بخون، من از تو چند سال بزرگترم اما بازم پزشکی و به علاقم 
> ترجیح میدم. یعنی مجبورم ترجیح بدم.


در این مورد حق با شماست اگه پزشکی رو نخونم تا ابد حسرتش در دلم میمونه

----------


## DR.MAM

خان،میتونم ازتون بپرسم رتبتون چند شد؟

----------


## waffen ss

> سلام. من احتمالا پزشکی شهرستان سراسری روزانه میارم. علاقه زیادی به پزشکی ندارم با توجه به سنم. انتخاب خودم هم دامپزشکی بود به اصرار خواهرم و دوستانم پزشکی رو وارد کردم. دو ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی. دارم کتاب های دانشگاهی رو میخونم مبانی ریاضیات و منطق ریاضی و نظریه اعداد و ریاضی عمومی رو خوندم و به زودی سراغ توپولوژی میرم. واقعا عاشق ریاضی شدم..
> 
> خلاصه الان یه دلم میگه برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته ریاضی مخض بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم و قید پزشکی رو بزنم. شهریش هم 600-700 تومن بیشتر درنمیاد (پس از تطبیق واحدهای لیسانسم) از خانواده و اطرافیان هم کسی اطلاع نداره. 
> یه دلم هم میگه همون پزشکی رو بخونم و در موازاتش کتاب های ریاضی دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنم و در آینده اگه تونستم PhD ریاضی اقدام کنم. البته در این صورت با توجه به میزان و سنگینی دروس پزشکی احتمالا ریاضی رو کنار خواهم گذاشت و تنها چیزی که میتونه روحیه علم طلبی منو راضی کنه از دست خواهم داد. 
> 
> نظر شما چیه ؟


سلام

ریاضیات واقعا عالیه و من به شخصه خیلی دوستش دارم. 1 ساعت پیش هم پیش معلم ریاضیم بودم پروفسور بهمنی که 25 مقاله ای اس ای در شاخه انالیز داره.
من خودم به شخصه هر دانشگاهی پزشکی قبول شدم در کنارش ریاضی کار میکنم چون علاقه شدید دارم. ولی علاقه پول نمیشه.
اینو در نظر بگیر.
اگه وضعیت مالی اوکی داری برو دنبال علاقت که بهتر از این نمیشه.

موفق باشی

----------


## hldvlpln

> سلام. من احتمالا پزشکی شهرستان سراسری روزانه میارم. علاقه زیادی به پزشکی ندارم با توجه به سنم. انتخاب خودم هم دامپزشکی بود به اصرار خواهرم و دوستانم پزشکی رو وارد کردم. دو ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی. دارم کتاب های دانشگاهی رو میخونم مبانی ریاضیات و منطق ریاضی و نظریه اعداد و ریاضی عمومی رو خوندم و به زودی سراغ توپولوژی میرم. واقعا عاشق ریاضی شدم..
> 
> خلاصه الان یه دلم میگه برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته ریاضی مخض بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم و قید پزشکی رو بزنم. شهریش هم 600-700 تومن بیشتر درنمیاد (پس از تطبیق واحدهای لیسانسم) از خانواده و اطرافیان هم کسی اطلاع نداره. 
> یه دلم هم میگه همون پزشکی رو بخونم و در موازاتش کتاب های ریاضی دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنم و در آینده اگه تونستم PhD ریاضی اقدام کنم. البته در این صورت با توجه به میزان و سنگینی دروس پزشکی احتمالا ریاضی رو کنار خواهم گذاشت و تنها چیزی که میتونه روحیه علم طلبی منو راضی کنه از دست خواهم داد. 
> 
> نظر شما چیه ؟


اگر اشتباه نکنم یه تاپیک با همین مضمون از شما دیدم که ابراز علاقه کرده بودید به دروس علوم پایه توهین نباشه ولی علایقتون خیلی زود تغییر میکنه به نظر من همون پزشکی برید بهتره چون ممکنه دوماه دیگه یا دوسال دیگه نظرتون تغییر کنه.
نیم نگاهی هم به آینده شغلی داشته باشید چون قطعا فردا روز قرار نیست نون و ریاضی بخورید.

----------


## sajad564

علاقه داری؟؟؟خخخ...خب همون پزشکیو بخون بعد اینکه پزشک عمومی شدی هر موقع دلت خواست بشین خونه ریاضی کار کن...از مطب برگشتی انقد ریاضی کار کن که حالت ازش بهم بخوره...یا اینکه الان برو ازاد ریاضی بخون بعد یه عمر بیکارو بی پول زندگی کن
منطقم خوب چیزیه :Yahoo (65):

----------


## kaftar

لامصب نمیدونم چه حسیه :Yahoo (21): 
منم بعد از اینکه اومدم ریاضی به پزشکی علاقه مند شدم  :Yahoo (21): :d

----------


## somi

بنظرم همون پزشکی بخونی برات بهتره بعدا هم میشه ریاضی خوند  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mohsenda

برو پزشکی بخون از ریاضی نون و آب درنمیاد

----------


## omid94

مشکل از شما نیست مشکل از سیستم آموزشی و سیستم اقتصادی کشوره که ملت نمی دونن چی کار کنند دنبال چی برند.از هر 10 تا داوطلب تجربی 1 دونش شاید به زور یه نیم چه علاقه ای داره ولی 9 تای دیگه یا به خاطر پوله یا اصلا نمیدونن به خاطر چیه.من خودم ریاضی امیر کبیر خوندم.خیلی به ریاضی علاقه داشتم و به خاطر همین قید رشته های مهندسی رو زدم و رفتم دنبال علاقم ولی وسطاش فهمیدم من نه آدم ریاضیم نه آدم رشته های فنی خواستم انصراف بدم که با مخالفت خونواده مواجه شدم.اینو میخوام بهت بگم ببین اگه حرفی توی ریاضی برای گفتن داری برو سمت این رشته طوری که بتونی یه رزومه قوی تهیه کنی و برای معتبرترین دانشگا های دنیا  اقدام کنی و اپلای بگیری و بری.یه کار دیگه هم بکن در مورد همه رشته های ریاضی و فنی و مهندسی تحقیق کن و با آگاهی تصمیم بگیر چه بسا علاقه واقعی و استعدادت توی یه زمینه دیگه باشه.

----------


## Full Professor

> سلام. من احتمالا پزشکی شهرستان سراسری روزانه میارم. علاقه زیادی به پزشکی ندارم با توجه به سنم. انتخاب خودم هم دامپزشکی بود به اصرار خواهرم و دوستانم پزشکی رو وارد کردم. دو ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی. دارم کتاب های دانشگاهی رو میخونم مبانی ریاضیات و منطق ریاضی و نظریه اعداد و ریاضی عمومی رو خوندم و به زودی سراغ توپولوژی میرم. واقعا عاشق ریاضی شدم..
> 
> خلاصه الان یه دلم میگه برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته ریاضی مخض بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم و قید پزشکی رو بزنم. شهریش هم 600-700 تومن بیشتر درنمیاد (پس از تطبیق واحدهای لیسانسم) از خانواده و اطرافیان هم کسی اطلاع نداره. 
> یه دلم هم میگه همون پزشکی رو بخونم و در موازاتش کتاب های ریاضی دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنم و در آینده اگه تونستم PhD ریاضی اقدام کنم. البته در این صورت با توجه به میزان و سنگینی دروس پزشکی احتمالا ریاضی رو کنار خواهم گذاشت و تنها چیزی که میتونه روحیه علم طلبی منو راضی کنه از دست خواهم داد. 
> 
> نظر شما چیه ؟


خان خانان ،نکن از این کارا 
شما که خان هستی اگه این کارا  رو کنی دیگه از بقیه چه توقعی میشه 
چرا انقدر دوست داری بقیه رو اذیت کنی
من که میدونم برا چی تایپک میزنی 
میخوای به ریش سفید ما بخندی

----------


## .erfan.lo

> سلام. من احتمالا پزشکی شهرستان سراسری روزانه میارم. علاقه زیادی به پزشکی ندارم با توجه به سنم. انتخاب خودم هم دامپزشکی بود به اصرار خواهرم و دوستانم پزشکی رو وارد کردم. دو ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی. دارم کتاب های دانشگاهی رو میخونم مبانی ریاضیات و منطق ریاضی و نظریه اعداد و ریاضی عمومی رو خوندم و به زودی سراغ توپولوژی میرم. واقعا عاشق ریاضی شدم..
> 
> خلاصه الان یه دلم میگه برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته ریاضی مخض بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم و قید پزشکی رو بزنم. شهریش هم 600-700 تومن بیشتر درنمیاد (پس از تطبیق واحدهای لیسانسم) از خانواده و اطرافیان هم کسی اطلاع نداره. 
> یه دلم هم میگه همون پزشکی رو بخونم و در موازاتش کتاب های ریاضی دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنم و در آینده اگه تونستم PhD ریاضی اقدام کنم. البته در این صورت با توجه به میزان و سنگینی دروس پزشکی احتمالا ریاضی رو کنار خواهم گذاشت و تنها چیزی که میتونه روحیه علم طلبی منو راضی کنه از دست خواهم داد. 
> 
> نظر شما چیه ؟


شما اگه دنبال علم باشی ........همینو ادامه میدی

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

بهترین راه رو بهت نشون میدم.
شما برو پزشکی سراسری بخون. در کنارش میتونی همزمان تو پیام نور لیسانس ریاضی بخونی.
تا علوم پایه پزشکی رو تموم کنی. لیسانس ریاضی رو هم گرفتی البته با تطبیق واحد.
خواستی قوانینش رو بهت میگم.

----------


## Fawzi

وقت خودتو برای چیزی که بهش علاقه نداری تلف نکن ، وقت ما برای زندگی محدوده ! برو دنباله علاقت  :Yahoo (3):  پزشکی علاقه میخواد تا بتونی با سختی هاش کنار بیای ! مطمین باش آدمی اگه علاقشو پیش بگیره ، میتونه در خلالش کارهای شگفت انگیزی انجام بده ، من که تا امروز هنوز نفهمیدم به چی علاقه دارم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Byt.

وقتی متنت رو خوندم ناخودآگاه یه دیالوگی اومد تو ذهنم:



> سرکه بخور!سرکه،بخارای بدنت رو میخوابونه!آرومت میکنه...صورت مسئله رو پاک میکنه رگات رو باز میکنه! سرکه بخور


حالا شما
ببین گفتی که به فلان مبحث علاقه داری خب برو اونو خودت خودآموز برای دل خودت بخون!همین
دارو به نسبت مباحث زیادی از ریاضی داره میتونی بری دارو بخونی!حالا نمیدونم زدی تو انتخابات یانه ولی دقیق نمیدونم میگن میشه یه کارایی کرد در این مورد با یه شرایطی
پیشنهاد من اینه که دارو یا هر رشته که خودت میخوای تو این شاخه(مهم اینه مه از نتیجت استفاده کنی!درست نیست که پای مال بشه بهمین راحتی!!)رو میزنی و میری.در کنارش اونارو هم میخونی...
یه ترم رو برو حداقل!اگه خوشت اومد که ادامه میدی اگه نتونستی کنار بیای انصراف میدی و بهمن میری آزاد...

----------


## kemoonly

اگه به پزشکی علاقه نداری  اصلا شک نکن و ریاضی رو انتخاب کن 
پزشکی بدون علاقه بدجور زمینت میندازه

----------


## SkyWalker313

داداش ریاضی محض هر چقدرم بهش علاقه داشته باشی برات نون و اب نمیشه 
از قدیم گفتن پی نون باش که خربزه ابه
رشته ریاضی اگر به رشته های تاپش فکر نکنی داداش ول معتلی چون اینده شغلی نداره تازه اینده شغلی هم فقط برای بهترین ها تو اون رشته هست

----------


## SkyWalker313

> سلام. من احتمالا پزشکی شهرستان سراسری روزانه میارم. علاقه زیادی به پزشکی ندارم با توجه به سنم. انتخاب خودم هم دامپزشکی بود به اصرار خواهرم و دوستانم پزشکی رو وارد کردم. دو ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی. دارم کتاب های دانشگاهی رو میخونم مبانی ریاضیات و منطق ریاضی و نظریه اعداد و ریاضی عمومی رو خوندم و به زودی سراغ توپولوژی میرم. واقعا عاشق ریاضی شدم..
> 
> خلاصه الان یه دلم میگه برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته ریاضی مخض بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم و قید پزشکی رو بزنم. شهریش هم 600-700 تومن بیشتر درنمیاد (پس از تطبیق واحدهای لیسانسم) از خانواده و اطرافیان هم کسی اطلاع نداره. 
> یه دلم هم میگه همون پزشکی رو بخونم و در موازاتش کتاب های ریاضی دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنم و در آینده اگه تونستم PhD ریاضی اقدام کنم. البته در این صورت با توجه به میزان و سنگینی دروس پزشکی احتمالا ریاضی رو کنار خواهم گذاشت و تنها چیزی که میتونه روحیه علم طلبی منو راضی کنه از دست خواهم داد. 
> 
> نظر شما چیه ؟


البته اینایی که گفتم فقط تو ایران اینجوریه 
مگه اینکه انقد مخ بشی که بری خارج از کشور بهت بهای بیشتر تری بدن

----------


## Mr.Hosein

یادمه یه بار دیدم که نوشته بودی: اگه تربیت بدنی استخدام و کار تضمینی داشت که دوباره سمت کنکور نمیومدم بعد5سال...!
خودت جواب خودتو قبلا دادی...
میتونی بری سمت علاقه ی زودگذرت...ولی فقط یه مدرک به مدرک قبلیت اضافه میشه!

----------


## Hellish

ایوَل...

نمردیمو دیدیم یکی میره دنبال علاقش

ازاد نرو...

دوباره کنکور بده ریاضی

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

یه توصیه به دوستان:
من داشتم توی سایت ها جستجو میکردم که به نتایج جالبی رسیدم ، در کشور های توسعه یافته مرز بین رشته ها تا حد زیادی برداشته شده ، مثلا از همین رشته ریاضی کسی که به مدیریت سیستم و بهینه سازی سیستم و کارخانه و صنعت علاقه داره میتونه ارشد بره مهندسی صنایع ، کسی که به زمینه های اقتصادی علاقه داره میتونه بره ریاضی مالی یا مهندسی مالی ، کسی که به کاربرد های عملی ریاضی علاقه داره میتونه بره علوم کامپیوتر....

یک زمینه جدید دیگه به نام ریاضیات زیستی! که مثلا یه نمونش رو من دیدم در مورد بررسی آماری یک بیماری بود!
به نظر من هیچکی نیست که فقط و فقط برای یک رشته ساخته شده باشه ، زمینه کلی کاری رو باید بدونی اما وقتی وارد بشی میتونی به سمت مورد علاقت متمایل بشی :Yahoo (1): 
ممکنه خروجی های ریاضی یه دانشگاه هرکدوم تو زمینه هایی کار کنن که به هم هیچ ربطی نداره!

یک مشکل دیگه هم تو اینجا وجود داره که دید غلط ماهارو به رشته ها نشون میده! همه فک میکنن یکی اگه هیچی ریاضی بلد نیست هم میتونه بره تجربی موفق بشه یا انسانی میتونه بره! در حالی که همین خروجی های انسانی میرن اقتصاد میخونن و باید ریاضی قوی داشته باشن تا موفق بشن وگرنه.....
از رشته های پزشکی و... که همتون بیشتر از من خبر دارین ، کل انجمن تجربین :Yahoo (4):  پس نیازی به توضیح نیست :Yahoo (56): 

پس اگر نیم علاقه ای به پزشکی دارید میتونید وارد این رشته بشید و موفق بشید و استعداد ریاضیتون هم هدر نمیره :Yahoo (79): 
پزشکی آینده شغلی خوبی هم داره و برای من عجیبه که کسی برای پزشکی زحمت کشیده و بعد قبولی پشیمون بشه :Yahoo (68):  معلومه علاقه بوده که تحمل کردین این مسیر نه چندان آسان رو! شایدم شوخی میکنن جناب خان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## behboy

> سلام. من احتمالا پزشکی شهرستان سراسری روزانه میارم. علاقه زیادی به پزشکی ندارم با توجه به سنم. انتخاب خودم هم دامپزشکی بود به اصرار خواهرم و دوستانم پزشکی رو وارد کردم. دو ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی. دارم کتاب های دانشگاهی رو میخونم مبانی ریاضیات و منطق ریاضی و نظریه اعداد و ریاضی عمومی رو خوندم و به زودی سراغ توپولوژی میرم. واقعا عاشق ریاضی شدم..
> 
> خلاصه الان یه دلم میگه برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته ریاضی مخض بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم و قید پزشکی رو بزنم. شهریش هم 600-700 تومن بیشتر درنمیاد (پس از تطبیق واحدهای لیسانسم) از خانواده و اطرافیان هم کسی اطلاع نداره. 
> یه دلم هم میگه همون پزشکی رو بخونم و در موازاتش کتاب های ریاضی دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنم و در آینده اگه تونستم PhD ریاضی اقدام کنم. البته در این صورت با توجه به میزان و سنگینی دروس پزشکی احتمالا ریاضی رو کنار خواهم گذاشت و تنها چیزی که میتونه روحیه علم طلبی منو راضی کنه از دست خواهم داد. 
> نظر شما چیه ؟


.
دوست عزیز شما استعدادی تو چند زمینه دارید که باعث میشه هروقت سراغ یکیش بری نگران باقیش باشی اما...
 باید یکی رو بعنوان رشته دانشگاهی و *زمینه ساز شغل آینده* انتخاب کنی- یه رشته *جامع* که بشه واسه تحقیقات و آزمایشهات هم ازش پول دربیاری- بعد با داشتن یه *تنه نیرومند* با اطلاعات، دانسته ها و استعدادهای دیگتون بهش *شاخ و برگ* بدید.

*آینده و مطالعه تو زمینه هر چیزی که دوست داری مطلقن ربطی به خوندن الزامیه اون رشته دانشگاهی نداره* پس بنظر من *پزشکی* رو انتخاب کن و سعی کن بطور جامع روش کار کنی و از اطلاعات و استعدادت واسه *ایده پردازی و پیدا کردن روشهای نو* استفاده کنی. اینجور با یه تیر چند نشون میزنی.
.
برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم و امیدوارم یکی از خاصترین ها تو زمینه تحصیل و کار آیندتون باشید

----------


## magicboy

> ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی 
> 
> [/FONT]


منم دوساله عاشق طناز طباطبایی شدم
نه بازیگری طنازبلکه خود طناز
 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## DR.MAM

> منم دوساله عاشق طناز طباطبایی شدم نه بازیگری طنازبلکه خود طناز


  پدرام اون 13 سال ازت بزرگتره خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## khaan

> بهترین راه رو بهت نشون میدم.
> شما برو پزشکی سراسری بخون. در کنارش میتونی همزمان تو پیام نور لیسانس ریاضی بخونی.
> تا علوم پایه پزشکی رو تموم کنی. لیسانس ریاضی رو هم گرفتی البته با تطبیق واحد.
> خواستی قوانینش رو بهت میگم.


کی گفته میشه در کنار سراسری پیام نور خوند؟ شرایطش در هیچ آئین نامه ای نیست و اگه باشه هم با معافیت تحصیلی نمیشه. شما منبعی دارین دقیق توضیح داده باشه؟ (منبع به روز و معتبر) 
درضمن اگه من پزشکی رو شروع کنم دیگه ممکن نیست برای ریاضی وقت داشته باشم. هرچیزی رو شروع کنم دیگه تا آخر عمرم وقتم رو فقط برای همون میزارم. پزشکی هم انقدر سنگین هست که نشه در کنارش رشته دیگه خوند اونم ریاضی

----------


## Healer

داداش علاقه که بعدا نون و آب نمیشه واست
پنج سال دیگه ازدواج کردی میخوای مدرکتو دکور کنی بذاری جلوتون؟
بری پزشکی خیلی بهتره 
شاید بعدا بهش علاقه مند شدی
من داییم مهندس برقه و به زودی فوقش رو هم میگیره اما بازار کارش خرابه 
کاریم باشه پارتی و جانباز بودن میخواد
وقتی وضعیت رشته تاپ این باشه دیگه وای به حال بقیش
شما پشکی بخون درسته در کنارش نمیتونی ریاضی بخونی اما اگه بعد پزشک عمومی شدنت بازم بهش علاقه داشته باشی میتونی دنبالش کنی اونم نه بصورت دانشگاهی
یکم فکر کن بعدا اگه رشته مورد علاقتو خوندی تموم شد کار نباشه کلی فشار و غر زدن خانواده و خونه نشینی و بازم کنکور دادن خودکار از ریاضی بدت میاد 
اول بذار یه شغل ثابت درست و حسابی گیرت بیاد بعد برو سراغ علاقت

----------


## khaan

> وقتی متنت رو خوندم ناخودآگاه یه دیالوگی اومد تو ذهنم:
> 
> حالا شما
> ببین گفتی که به فلان مبحث علاقه داری خب برو اونو خودت خودآموز برای دل خودت بخون!همین
> دارو به نسبت مباحث زیادی از ریاضی داره میتونی بری دارو بخونی!حالا نمیدونم زدی تو انتخابات یانه ولی دقیق نمیدونم میگن میشه یه کارایی کرد در این مورد با یه شرایطی
> پیشنهاد من اینه که دارو یا هر رشته که خودت میخوای تو این شاخه(مهم اینه مه از نتیجت استفاده کنی!درست نیست که پای مال بشه بهمین راحتی!!)رو میزنی و میری.در کنارش اونارو هم میخونی...
> یه ترم رو برو حداقل!اگه خوشت اومد که ادامه میدی اگه نتونستی کنار بیای انصراف میدی و بهمن میری آزاد...


دارو اصلا ریاضی نداره رشته های فنی تا حدودی مباحث علمی ریاضی رو دارن فقط.  اون چیزایی که توی داروسازی هست کاربرد های مختصری از ریاضی هستن و زیاد هم از ریاضی دبیرستان پیشرفته تر نیستن. علاقه من به ریاضی در حد تمرین حل کردن و مساله به جواب رسوندن با فرمول نیست، بلکه به مباحث عمیق و بنیادی ریاضیات مثل نظریه های اعداد و منطق گزاره ها و ... علاقه دارم که حتی در رشته های فنی و ریاضی مهندسی و ... هم مططرح نشدن مختص ریاضی محض هستن.

----------


## DR.MAM

خان شما سربازی رفتی یا نه؟

----------


## khaan

نه عزیزم نرفتم.

----------


## ciiiin

خان بزرگوار 

باید اول ازهمه باخودتون روراست باشین همه آدم ها پول ودوست دارن ولی هرکسی یک سبک زندگی مالی داره ویک سقف پول توزندگی آیندشو ایده آل میدونه بایداون سقف وبرای 

خودتون تعیین کنین ,اگر خودتون روتصورکنین که دکترای ریاضی دارین وحال خوبی ازاین تصور ووضع مالی زندگی آیندتون داشته باشین ریاضی بخونین ولی نه هردانشگاهی, واین واقعیتم 

قبول کنین که امکان خوندن ریاضی کناره پزشکی ممکن نیست چون خوده پزشکی پروسه زمان بری هست وریاضی نیازبه ادامه تحصیل تودانشگاه داره مثل هنرنیست خارج از دانشگاه

 بشه یادگرفت وکناره درس ادامه داد.

اگرفکرمیکنین ریاضی نخوندن یک عمرحسرت داره ونمیشه تاآخر عمرفراموشش کرد پس بهتره راهی وبرین که حسرت نداشته باشه.

----------


## After4Ever

این تاپیکا بیشتر جنبه ی شعاری داره مگرنه هیچ کی حاضر نیست قید پزشکی رو بزنه بره رشته های هنری و علوم پایه و...
همین انجمن داشتیم کسی که علاقش زده بود هوافضا یهو از پزشکی سر در اورد
رتبه تک رقمی ریاضی هم بعد 3 سال فهمیده علاقش به پزشکی بوده

همچین چیزی در ایران محاله

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام. من احتمالا پزشکی شهرستان سراسری روزانه میارم. علاقه زیادی به پزشکی ندارم با توجه به سنم. انتخاب خودم هم دامپزشکی بود به اصرار خواهرم و دوستانم پزشکی رو وارد کردم. دو ماهی میشه شدیدا عاشق ریاضی شدم. نه درس ریاضی و تدریسش بلکه خود علم ریاضی. دارم کتاب های دانشگاهی رو میخونم مبانی ریاضیات و منطق ریاضی و نظریه اعداد و ریاضی عمومی رو خوندم و به زودی سراغ توپولوژی میرم. واقعا عاشق ریاضی شدم..
> 
> خلاصه الان یه دلم میگه برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته ریاضی مخض بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم و قید پزشکی رو بزنم. شهریش هم 600-700 تومن بیشتر درنمیاد (پس از تطبیق واحدهای لیسانسم) از خانواده و اطرافیان هم کسی اطلاع نداره. 
> یه دلم هم میگه همون پزشکی رو بخونم و در موازاتش کتاب های ریاضی دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنم و در آینده اگه تونستم PhD ریاضی اقدام کنم. البته در این صورت با توجه به میزان و سنگینی دروس پزشکی احتمالا ریاضی رو کنار خواهم گذاشت و تنها چیزی که میتونه روحیه علم طلبی منو راضی کنه از دست خواهم داد. 
> 
> نظر شما چیه ؟


پزشکی رو ادامه بده در کنارشم ریاضی رو بخون
یکی از دوستای منم همین شرایط رو داره
تو اوقات فراغتش مسئله هندسه حل میکنه

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

خان چی قبول شدی؟ کجا/

----------


## DR.MAM

> خان چی قبول شدی؟ کجا/


پزشکی اردبیل قبول شد

----------


## sajad564

> پزشکی اردبیل قبول شد


چند سال کنکور داد؟؟این علوم ریاضی همش سرکاری بود؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------

